# falsi francesismi



## julestof

Buonasera a tutti,
Io e alcuni amici francofoni ci siamo resi conto che nella lingua italiana vi sono numerosi "falsi francesismi": parole apparentemente francesi che tuttavia in Francia e nei paesi di lingua francese non esistino affatto o, se esistono, nel francese attuale hanno tutt'altro significato. A mano a mano che uscivano fuori nelle discussioni, abbiamo quindi cominciato a elencarli, per divertimento ma anche per interesse linguistico. Più in basso le parole che abbiamo trovato con accanto il termine corrispondente nel "vero" francese. A qualcuno ne vengono in mente delle altre?



_viveur_ =_ bon vivant_
_soubrette_ = _vedette_ (in francese _soubrette_ è _cameriera_, _servetta_)
_cyclette_ = _vélo d'appartement_
_gagà_ = _damoiseau_ (in francese _gaga_ è _rimbambito_)
_pré-maman_ = (_robe) de grossesse _ 

_frappé_ = _milk-shake_
_vin brûlé_ = _vin chaud_
_caveau_ = _chambre forte_ (in francese _caveau_ è _piccola cantina _o _tomba di famiglia_)
_bluette_ = _bleuâtre_


P.S. Penso che questo sia il forum più adeguato per trattare l'argomento proposto, visto che possono contribuirvi sia persone di madre lingua italiana (interessate al francese) che di madre lingua francese (interessate all'italiano). Ma, se il moderatore dovesse ritenere l'argomento non pertinente, può forse trasferire la discussione nel forum italiano-italiano.


----------



## Nunou

Buonasera Julestof,
a quest'ora mi viene in mente nulla ma credo che in italiano si scriva piuttosto frapp*è* e vin brul*è*/brulé
così come grigio fum*è.*

A proposito di colori..ora mi viene in mente anche il _rosso bordò_ in alternativa a (rosso) bordeaux ma non sono sicura che sia il genere di cose che cercate per il vostro elenco.


----------



## matoupaschat

Temo che l'argomento sia troppo generale e fuori dagli scopi del forum (gli elenchi non sono graditi ma se ne possono trovare alcuni digitando su Google "falsi amici italiano francese").


----------



## Nunou

Matou...bellissime le liste che hai indicato, non avevo mai pensato a cercarle!!! Budino - boudin...ahahah...non vi dico come ho sentito tradurre coniglio una volta!!! 
Peccato non si possano fare liste di questo o altro genere sul forum, perché ho l'impressione che la lista proposta da Julestof sia di natura un po' diversa, sembrano termini di origine francese ma alcuni in fondo non lo sono affatto e sembrano del tutto inventati o interpretati "a piacimento"....e manca il famosissimo ragù!.
Poi la smettiamo....

Buona giornata!


----------



## julestof

Me n'è venuta in mente un'altra (che fa tanto ridere una mia amica lionese ):

(_cappotto, cappello, camicetta, ecc..._)_ double-face_ = (_manteau, chapeau, blouse, etc..._) _réversible_


----------



## birus

Aggiungerei la tasca da pasticciere, o _sac à poche_, che infrancese si chiama _douille_.
Esistono poi numerosi falsi amici "regionali": per esempio a Torino, il "_dehors_" è quella che in francese si chiama la _terrasse_ di un caffé o ristorante.
Anche a Napoli i francesismi sono numerosi... peccato non averli in mente proprio ora. Mi viene in mente solo il sostantivo "_scemanfù_" (da je m'en fous).


----------



## julestof

birus said:


> Aggiungerei la tasca da pasticciere, o _sac à poche_, che infrancese si chiama _douille_.
> Esistono poi numerosi falsi amici "regionali": per esempio a Torino, il "_dehors_" è quella che in francese si chiama la _terrasse_ di un caffé o ristorante.
> Anche a Napoli i francesismi sono numerosi... peccato non averli in mente proprio ora. Mi viene in mente solo il sostantivo "_scemanfù_" (da je m'en fous).



Per tornare in ambito di pasticceria, in italiano si usa chiamare pastarelle _mignon _le paste piccole che in francese invece si chiamano _petits fours _(o talvolta _mignardises_).


----------

